# Greenhouse 101



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I know a few folks here have a greenhouse of one kind or an other... I was thinking we could share some info. (sounds like fun )

My greenhouse ... http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/greenhouse-10085/

Tip #1 summer squash will do well in the greenhouse as long as it is in a pot that is 2 and 1/2 gallons or more. (A 5 gallon pot works the best for me, but a 2 & 1/2 will work also.)

Tip #2 WATER ... It is/was my problem ... how much water for each plant... it is a work in progress ... I have taken to puttin "water each day plants" in one area and water "once a week plants' in an other. :gaah: ...

For the first time ... in a long time I have "aloe vera" babies ... I so proud. lol
I have repotted 7 and looking today ... I will have about 12 more ... I need to pick up some more pots! lol

Succulent plants, My hubby is called to them... we have two Alligator Plant ...  but they are both differnt... so I need to do some research. 

What can you share ...


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I finished my greenhouse/chickencoop early in the summer, havent growen anything yet it's been way hot and had the garden, been working on getting a well down so I can get unchloranated water out there, looking forward to planting some heritage seeds out there this fall and doing some experimenting, I wonder can I attach a picture here?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

talob, love the picture!

And yes, it has been rather warm but putting a shade cloth over the greenhouse worked wonders. 

Speaking of the temps, I found a wireless thermometer on sale that is great for the greenhouse. Now checking the temperature is quick and easy.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

When I was living in Virginia, I made a cheap greenhouse using hog panels covered with plastic. Not as nice as the one Talob built, but it worked. 

Luckily, I now live in Texas with an extremely long growing season so no one has to suffer looking at my attempt at greenhouse construction. LOL


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

My little green house is really a starter house. I don't grow much in it over wintee. 

But, I start EVERYTHING just about.  Corn and various greens are the only thing I put straight in the ground. 

Jimmy


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's a pic of our greenhouse earlier this spring. We've had it for a year now so have gone through both a winter and a summer growing season. It has been a huge success. We were able to grow and harvest lettuce and kale throughout the winter and get a head start on broccoli and cabbage in the spring. We have pretty cool summers here and the greenhouse helped us have our first successful crop of peppers and cucumbers this summer. The cherry tomato has hit the rafters and is now growing down the other side and is loaded with tomatoes. It did surprise me how fast they can heat up on a sunny day, so good ventilation is definitely a key. Our greenhouse is a big part of being able to get more out of our garden each year.


----------



## Pampr (Jul 25, 2012)

I just bought the little 100$ one from Sam's club. But I didn't think I could grow anything in it over summer...since it seems so hot. I am an idiot about gardening and am really going to try to start with some square foot types. My goal is to do some starter stuff now and hope to plant in the ground soon. Then I will cross my fingers, appeal to Murphey, sprinkle salt over my shoulder and probably water stuff...and see if anything grows! yikes! btw, I live in central florida


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

siletz Thanks!

I have only had my greenhouse for 5 mo. but the jump on spring was unreal. I hope to raise cool weather crops all winter.

:crossfinger:

And I hope my dwarf banana plant makes it. lol


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Just be sure to plant enough in your greenhouse because the plants don't really grow much during December and January because of the low light. But, you can keep harvesting during that time and they pick up their growth again by Feb.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Siletz, I see you have hoop frames in your garden. Can you tell me how you like them and how well they work? Do you keep them in the same place every year, if so how do you change what you pkant in your garden?
I have a lean to, had it for about 4 yrs now. I have heated it with our wood heat piped in. One year I gave it heck and picked tomatoes for sandwiches in Feb. Now i have gotten lazy and pretty much just start all my plants in there. Every yr I say I will grow all winter and never do.


----------

